# Is it OK to eat dirt?



## George (Sep 15, 2010)

I've put this under food and diet as the're eating the dirt whilst eating the grass. So is small amount of dirt/ organic soil OK?
I am growing grass seeds and they are pulling the whole shoot/root out and eating small amounts of soil - is this ok?


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2010)

a small amoutn should be ok, but if its sandy.. it can build up and cause impaction.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm certain that they get some dirt in the diet in the wild. No reason to worry (unless they start eating the dirt straight with no roots or plants attached).


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reasonable levels of ingested sand and soil will not be a problem. Stomach impaction from sand is a concern if your tort is dehydrated, but is less of a concern if things are OK and sand is not the main substrate.


----------



## sammi (Sep 17, 2010)

I use coco coir and sand (calci-sand) mixed, about 70/30...is sand still an issue? 

(Ernie loves to drag his food all over his enclosure and let it "marinate" for a while before he chows down.)


----------



## George (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks guys - sounds like i don't have much to worry about! - thanks again


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 17, 2010)

Sammi-A larger feeding area like a 12 inch by 12 inch slate tile may help with that. I personally would ditch the sand part of that substrate mix as it doesn't really contribute (seems like others are starting to go that way in their thinking too).


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this is not what you meant, however, when I was pregnant with my first child in the '50's they were tearing up my street to put in water lines. I craved...I mean I *CRAVED* dirt. I even went so far as to act on that craving.

In the wild, a tortoise really doesn't have that much of an opportunity to get dirt on his food. What he eats is usually growing on a stem or blade. If he finds something on the ground, its usually dry and the ground is usually packed hard. Even if his food item does have dirt on it, he'll eat it anyway. 

In my opinion, if a little dirt is consumed you just have to be sure the tortoise has available water at all times. This will help move the dirt along. Sand is the worst for impaction, that's why I never use it. It gets into the stomach and gravity keeps it there.


----------



## sammi (Sep 18, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Sammi-A larger feeding area like a 12 inch by 12 inch slate tile may help with that. I personally would ditch the sand part of that substrate mix as it doesn't really contribute (seems like others are starting to go that way in their thinking too).



Despite the plate size, he drags his food around no matter what. It's pretty inevitable he will get dirt on his food at some point. His substrate is getting low though, and I was going to replenish soon..I think I'm going to trash it all and just go straight coco coir. Thanks!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 18, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I know this is not what you meant, however, when I was pregnant with my first child in the '50's they were tearing up my street to put in water lines. I craved...I mean I *CRAVED* dirt. I even went so far as to act on that craving.
> 
> In the wild, a tortoise really doesn't have that much of an opportunity to get dirt on his food. What he eats is usually growing on a stem or blade. If he finds something on the ground, its usually dry and the ground is usually packed hard. Even if his food item does have dirt on it, he'll eat it anyway.
> 
> In my opinion, if a little dirt is consumed you just have to be sure the tortoise has available water at all times. This will help move the dirt along. Sand is the worst for impaction, that's why I never use it. It gets into the stomach and gravity keeps it there.



Craving dirt is common in pregnant humans- especially iron-rich or other nutrient rich clays if I remember correctly. Many other species do it as well.

Wild Red-foots often have droppings that range from 5-25% sand, so at least that species gets a lot of it in their diet (but it is also a very sandy soil) and can pass it easily. I wonder of average grain size or coarseness is a major factor in impaction?

As far as 'ditching sand'- sand plays an important role in substrate management- it keeps the soil loose and well-drained (our guys can really compact it otherwise) and serves as a place for beneficial micro-organisms to grow. I see very few comments about impaction with a sand/soil mix and a good hydration program. Most of the problems I see occur on a mostly sand substrate and a rather dry microclimate.


----------



## George (Sep 19, 2010)

emysemys said:


> In my opinion, if a little dirt is consumed you just have to be sure the tortoise has available water at all times. This will help move the dirt along. Sand is the worst for impaction, that's why I never use it. It gets into the stomach and gravity keeps it there.



Thanks Yvonne - yes they access to water two trays infact, one on each level - thanks again!


----------

